# how to help my scared and hiding under the bed rescue



## bymysoultosqueeze (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello

I adopted Baxter 3 months ago, he was abused and neglected. He ended up in a kill shelter in Virginia and then was brought to New Jersey where I found him on petfinder. He has always been timid and shy, scared even, but then warmed up and happily jumped on the bed to give me kisses or just cuddle. He was scared of strangers and would always go in his crate when people came over, but with me and later on my boyfriend, he was a sweetheart. 

Then about a month ago something happened and he just stopped coming out of his crate, then started spending all day under my bed. He still comes out for food (when he hears the clanking of metal spoon on his bowl) or when its time to go for a walk, but then he goes under the bed again. 

I used to crate him at night to avoid any accident (he goes outside first thing in the morning and last thing before bed) but I felt bad that he was always under the bed during the day and in the crate all night so I let him stay out of the crate at night hoping he would come on the bed (which is sometimes does) but then I would wake up to a small urine spots , always in the same area. (I put enzymatic stain and odor remover every time he has an accident ,but he still goes to the exact same area)

He is so anxious and shaky most of the time, and has this sad look on his face. I dont know how to make it better for him. I ordered a natural supplement for dogs but it hasnt gotten here yet. 

DO you have any advice how to help him? This poor boy had suffered so much and he is a sweetheart, I wish I could do more


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

If you haven't taken him to the vet, I would suggest you do that first. Figure out if it is health related. If everything checks out, it's time to call a behaviorist because what you're describing is definitely not normal.

Besides that, have you tried interacting with him besides food and walking? What about using his food as a way to start positively interacting with him? Maybe play some training games, etc. to show that you and the environment are not a threat?


----------



## bymysoultosqueeze (Dec 5, 2014)

I do give him treats (cold cuts is his favorite treat, he never comes out for any of the store treats) and he comes out, eats them and runs back to his cage right away. 

I will take him to the vet but he eats ok, goes to the bathroom ok, im trying these natural anxiety relieving treats that i mix with his food (again, he doesnt like ANY treats, just sniffs them and walks away) but i dont see much difference in him. 

He was doing well and I just dont understand why he regressed like that.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd check with the vet and then a behaviorist. There's not much point in having a dog if it hides under the bed. If you wanted to force the matter, you could block it off and the cage and force the matter or try using a leash in the apartment. How old is the dog?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Sit on the floor and read a book, play on a tablet, etc, and just ignore him. Try having some high value treats like tiny cut up hot dog pieces with you so if he looks your way, toss one over to him. Then toss one halfway between you and hum. Then let him sniff you while you ignore him, and just drop a treat out of your hand for him. Don't reach out to him or look at him. Just let him sniff you.
I'd also bring his crate out to the living room when you are out there, and let him stay in it if he wants, but open the door. 

Go slow with him. You won't really be able to do any training when he is so fearful, so right now, work on just getting him to relax.


Has a neighbor installed an ultrasonic pet repellent, or antibark device for their own dog, that is being activated? Could you have a carbon monoxide leak in the house? Stray voltage in the house? Static electricity in carpet? Does the furnace come on and scare him? New neighbors making loud noises? Boyfriend ever harshly discipline him? Loud arguments in the home?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

seaboxador said:


> I'd check with the vet and then a behaviorist. There's not much point in having a dog if it hides under the bed. If you wanted to force the matter, you could block it off and the cage and force the matter or try using a leash in the apartment. How old is the dog?


Do not force a terrified dog into anything.

Look, assuming this isn't health related, he needs a trial of Prozac to relieve his anxiety. That level of anxiety is crushing, he shouldn't have to live like that.


----------



## missy_the_maltese (Nov 28, 2014)

i really like bymysoultosqueeze's approach. If not even this works then i would recommend to speak with a professional.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, we never know the history of a rescue. So, it's difficult to know what his "PTSD-like" triggers are. Any loud noises could do it, including laughter and loud noises from the bedroom. Dropping a book or a pot could be a trigger. Even an enthusiastic, "Howdy Pup!" My dog has NEVER been abused, but if I hit my thumb with a hammer ...$%#$$... my dog will cringe as if I hit HIM with a whip ... My point is something triggered this, and another pair of eyes may be needed to diagnosis what it was.


----------

